# Bored Bored Bored



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sitting out in my cemetary. It's a GORGEOUS night here at the Jersey shore... got scary music playing, lots of props..

and NO ONE since it got dark!

WTF!!!!!

DH took the kids out T or T'ing again because I convinced them that everyone would give them handfuls of candy since no one is out. I hear them coming down the street now. 

This is so lame!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is disappointing.
At least you did something.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Well, take lots of pictures and string them together into a slideshow, so that we on the other side of the continent can come check out your haunt. As long as you get to see your haunt come to "life", that's all that matters!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

How about this video instead of a slide show.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I dressed up with the kids for a little bit.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nice costumes, I can figure out your costume, what are the kids'?


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

from left to right
zombie, old man, cheerleader & an orange crayon!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

After last year's really poor turnout (and it was the set up I put a TON of time & effort in to, yet got lees than half the kids we normally get) I was **so** pi$$ed. Then (weeks later..LOL) I realized that while I am doing this for the community and other kids, who I MOST am doing it for is ME and my kids..so they have memories of scaring the beejeers out of people on Halloween night and having fun. I'll bet your kids had a blast. And hey- It wasn't 40 degrees outside!! Whooo- Hoo!


----------

